# Just wanted to say Hi. New to board and to Ireland (success/losses ment)



## susannNY (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello.  My name is Susann and we just moved to Dublin from the US.  I recently posted an introduction in the "introduction" section of the boards, but thought I should say "hi" here, too.

My dh and I have been on this roller coaster for a long time.  We started trying to have children for about five years before we finally had a success on our fourth IVF (2 blast transfer).  That cycle resulted in our two beautiful twins (b/g, 4yo).  Unfortunately, it was a long, hard road, with five losses total before finally having success.

We've been talking about making another go at it... especially since we have frosties back in the states.  I'm working through my fear issues -- that I have for obvious reasons.  We're going to give it another try...  I just need to get over the sick feeling I get every time I think about going back into the IVF arena again.

Anyway, I just wanted to say hi, mostly... and get a lay of the land on how this particular board works.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Sweetheart

Welcome to FF-there is a lot of us that have been on the long jouney
Some lovely person will be here shortly to show you on your way but just wanted to say welcome to a wonderful site of information

Lots of love

Larkles
xx


----------



## susannNY (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello!  Well we moved from New York about four months ago.  We were living about 45 minutes outside of Manhattan... so I'm a suburnanite.  

My husband is actually in the reproductive medicine field (Yes, IF happens to us, too... and yes, it still sucks and hurts every step of the way).  We moved here because of his job.  

I'm a former accountant who worked up until we moved...  but now, I'm pretty much unqualified to do anything (tax law differences and such).  So, I'm just at home these days.

Four years is a long time to endure IF.  My magic number was five.  Here's praying that your magic number is FOUR!!!


----------



## susannNY (Feb 26, 2008)

LoopyOne said:


> no dublin accents for you yet!!


No accent for me, yet... but ds told me he was "cross" with me, which struck me as funny.. I've just reached a point, where I can say that something is "brilliant" without feeling that I'm being sarcastic. You see, back in NY, if I said that something was "brilliant" that would pretty much mean the opposite...., like "oh, that's brilliant." But, I suppose you all use "brilliant" like we use the word "awesome." I'm catching on.

It's nice having someone who can answer questions about stuff. (he gives great PIO shots!) Actually, I think it's been the weirdest for him... having to be on the other side of the desk, praying with the rest of us.


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello Susanny and welcome to FF  

Good luck with everything and feel free to jump in to the Northern Ireland Thread for a chat too we really don't mind. Like Loopy says it would be a nice idea if we had a thread where we could all chat and share our thoughts and feelings....


----------



## susannNY (Feb 26, 2008)

I will jump into the NI thread... I just have a lot of reading to do first to catch up with what's going on first.


----------

